# Der Küstenknigge und Schongebiete in Dänemark



## Truttafriend (10. August 2004)

*Der Küstenknigge​*



_Vielen Dank an:

Jelle Holm und Sönke Städtler für das Zusammenschreiben dieses Küstenknigges und an alle Member des Anglerboards die sich tatkräftig beteiligt haben, um ein paar Grundregeln zusammen zu fassen._


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schongebiete Insel Als*


Schongebiete für ganz Dänemark


----------

